# Son des alertes absents sur iPhone?



## Yaya31832 (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, possesseur depuis peu de l'  Watch, je remarque que je n'ai plus les sons des alarmes du calendrier et des rappels sur l'iPhone. J'ai le taptic  sur la montre (le son est coupé volontairement) mais je voudrais les sons sur l'iPhone aussi. 
Pour résumer: est-il possible d'avoir les sons  sur l'iPhone et juste le taptic sur la montre?
Merci à vous et désolé si ce sujet a déjà été traité mais je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2015)

Non pas possible


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Non pas possible


Bien embêtant ça alors... Plus possible d'avoir les différents sons/sonneries pour distinguer les sms, mails et autres quand je porte la watch alors... quelle idée. On dirait que ça fonctionne comme si le mode silencieux du tel était activé, bizarre.


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2015)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> Bien embêtant ça alors... Plus possible d'avoir les différents sons/sonneries pour distinguer les sms, mails et autres quand je porte la watch alors... quelle idée. On dirait que ça fonctionne comme si le mode silencieux du tel était activé, bizarre.


Bah normal tu as activé le mode silencieux, remet le son sur la watch et tu n'auras plus de problèmes.


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah normal tu as activé le mode silencieux, remet le son sur la watch et tu n'auras plus de problèmes.


Ce mode n'est pas activé sur la watch ni sur le tel. Que j'active le son ou pas sur les différentes apps (et pas le mode silencieux) les sons sont coupés sur le tel. Sauf quand l'écran du tel est allumé, là le son est émis sur celui-ci. Mais une fois l'écran en veille, silence radio.
Vu que tu as la gentillesse d’essayer de m'aider foufou, dis-moi, tu n'as pas ce problème?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Septembre 2015)

La montée déroute les alarmes... Si la montre vibre, alors pas besoin pour ton téléphone de t'avertir...

Par contre si tu utilises le téléphone déverrouillé, c'est lui qui te préviens (et la montre ne te dit rien). Il fut un temps Mac, iPhone et iPad sonnait tous en même temps, ce qui était très désagréable... Mais ça c'était avant...

Ce n'est donc pas un but, c'est un vœu qu'à exaucé Apple...


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Septembre 2015)

C'est bien ce que je me disait, sauf que j'aurais aimé avoir le choix d'activer ou pas l'option. Difficile de reconnaître les mails des alarmes et autres quand le son et/ou vibration est pareil.. Peut-être l'option dans une maj plus tard..  
Au moins maintenant je dois plus chercher ;-)
Merci


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2015)

Sinon tu regarde, c'est un peu l'intérêt de la watch 
Mais oui pour faire simple iPhone déverrouillé watch qui ne sonne pas et iPhone verrouillé watch qui sonne.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Septembre 2015)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je me disait, sauf que j'aurais aimé avoir le choix d'activer ou pas l'option. Difficile de reconnaître les mails des alarmes et autres quand le son et/ou vibration est pareil.. Peut-être l'option dans une maj plus tard..
> Au moins maintenant je dois plus chercher ;-)
> Merci


Quel intérêt la watch si c'est pour que le téléphone vibre ou sonne en doublon? Aucune mon avis... Heureusement que ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Septembre 2015)

Pas pour sonner en doublon.. Vibrer sur la montre et sonner sur le tel. Dans mon cas souvent en transport en commun et en train de marcher, des fois je sens pas la montre et avant des fois j'entendais pas le tel [emoji23] la combi des deux aurait aidé le vieux brisquard que je suis[emoji6] 
Mais je comprend que pour la plupart des utilisateurs ça importe peu.
Thanks à vous


----------



## fousfous (7 Septembre 2015)

Mais pourquoi tu n'enlèves pas justement le silencieux pour avoir le son sur ta watch?


----------



## Yaya31832 (8 Septembre 2015)

J'ai laissé le son juste pour message. Je trouve dommage que le son soit identique pour toutes les alertes. Maintenant je débute avec la Watch aussi, peut-être me faut-il juste du temps pour adopter la bête.


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2015)

Bah je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire la, les messages, les mails, les rappels n'ont pas tous le même son.


----------



## todoweb (8 Septembre 2015)

"Pour résumer: est-il possible d'avoir les sons sur l'iPhone et juste le taptic sur la montre?"

je n'ai peut être pas compris aux réponses. Oui tu peux avoir le son sur l'iphone et seulement la vibration sur la watch sans le son. il suffit de le couper sur la montre ou dans l'application watch de l'iphone. C'est peut être pas ca la question.


----------



## Yaya31832 (8 Septembre 2015)

J'ai essayé, alors j'ai le taptic sur la montre mais tjs pas de son sur l'iPhone quand il est verrouillé


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2015)

Normal quand l'iphone est verrouillé il n'émet pas la moindre notification directement avec son haut parleur ou vibreur.
Tout passe par la watch.


----------



## Yaya31832 (8 Septembre 2015)

Je m'habituerai, j'adorais le son "3 notes" quand je recevais un sms :-( 
Je me consolerai en regardant la keynote demain sur la watch oups l'ipad je veux dire..


----------



## todoweb (10 Septembre 2015)

J'ai l'air débile, mais je n'ai pas remarqué que l'iphone ne sonnait plus.. Je regarde ça demain


----------



## Yaya31832 (10 Septembre 2015)

Ok todo,


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Techniquement il est très fréquent que ça plante... Le fonctionnement normal a été décrit par les autres, c'est soit montre soit tel mais pas les deux. Mais il n'est pas rare que ça merde et que les deux sonnent... Faut désactiver temporairement les notifications sur l'iPhone pour toit remettre en ordre. 

Par contre avec un Mac c'est moi ou c'est l'horreur ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

Comment ça l'horreur?


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Mon ordi principal est toujours sous snow. Donc je n'en avais pas fait l'expérience. 

Mais j'ai récupéré mon premier Mac, que j'avais vendu à un ami début 2009, et je me suis amusé à mettre El Capitan dessus. Or y a pas de synchro des notifs visiblement. Et j'ai la montre qui sonne et j'ai l'ordi qui m'affiche aussi la notif. C'est super chiant !


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

Bah ça doit être un bug parce que je n'ai pas ça sur Yosemite, évidement ou bout d'un certain temps ça va sonner sur l'autre (logique et pratique quand on est parti ailleurs).


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2015)

Au bout de combien de temps ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2015)

Alors la aucunes idée, j'ai l'impression que ça varie. On dirait que c'est plus rapide quand je ne suis pas devant le Mac.


----------



## todoweb (10 Septembre 2015)

J'ai donc fait le test. Ce qui m'a trompé c'est que les applications dont j'ai enlevé la notification sur la watch remonte bien sur l'iphone. J'ai les appels aussi qui sonnent sur l'iphone. Bon bien s'apercevoir de cela au bout de 2 mois, c'est que j'ai vraiment adopté le système


----------



## Yaya31832 (10 Septembre 2015)

@todo : 
Tu l'as dis, ça c'est de l'adoption [emoji6]


----------



## jac.bu (13 Mars 2021)

Vanton a dit:


> Techniquement il est très fréquent que ça plante... Le fonctionnement normal a été décrit par les autres, c'est soit montre soit tel mais pas les deux. Mais il n'est pas rare que ça merde et que les deux sonnent... Faut désactiver temporairement les notifications sur l'iPhone pour toit remettre en ordre.
> 
> Par contre avec un Mac c'est moi ou c'est l'horreur ?


----------



## jac.bu (13 Mars 2021)

Yaya31832 a dit:


> Je m'habituerai, j'adorais le son "3 notes" quand je recevais un sms :-(
> Je me consolerai en regardant la keynote demain sur la watch oups l'ipad je veux dire..


J'ai le même problème que vous. Mes alertes ne sont pas signalées par l'iPhone quand il est verrouillé. Par contre la watch (3) bippe ou vibre.


----------



## fousfous (13 Mars 2021)

jac.bu a dit:


> J'ai le même problème que vous. Mes alertes ne sont pas signalées par l'iPhone quand il est verrouillé. Par contre la watch (3) bippe ou vibre.


Oui c'est normal, c'est le principe.


----------



## jac.bu (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous... En ce qui me concerne, je constate un problème... Je suis sous traitement thérapeutique qui ne supporte pas d'oubli dans la prise des médicaments.
J'utilise donc une application, qui a l'air très bien. Or, les alertes sonnent correctement, en période matinale. Puis plus rien, en après-midi et soirée.
Le matin, tout va donc bien, même si l'iPhone est verrouillé. Ensuite, qu'il soit verrouillé ou pas, Nada... ça ne fonctionne pas.
Je dois préciser que j'ai une apple-watch 3.

Vu vos différents posts, j'ai désactivé les alertes-son sur la  watch : même résultat. Puis j'ai désactivé les alertes tactiles : même résultat.
Je me suis mis en recherche d'une autre application : tout du pareil au même... 
J'ai contacté l'équipe technique de la 1°application : ils ont fait les essais à leur niveau. Ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas sur mon iPhone.
J'ai contacté Apple : je dois avouer que la personne censée me donner une solution, n'était pas au top niveau.

Je me tourne donc vers vous, en espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'éclairer. Pour moi, c'est important.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2021)

Donc si j'ai bien compris l'application envois l'alerte sur la watch que le matin? C'est bien ça? Ou l'alerte arrive aussi sur la watch l'après-midi?
Tu as essayé de redémarrer l'iPhone et la watch? Et de réinstaller l'application? 
Ne pas déranger n'est pas activé?


----------



## jac.bu (14 Mars 2021)

Merci à toi... Ce matin, l'alerte a bien fonctionné (sur l'iPhone). Je te dirai, ce soir, pour celles de l'après-midi et du soir.
Pour l'instant, vu que j'ai désactivé la watch, elle ne m'indique plus les alertes. C'est normal.
Avant que je la désactive, elle me bippait, et m'envoyait une vibration sur le poignet.
Maintenant qu'elle est désactivée, on verra, ce soir, si l'iPhone m'avertira (ou pas).
En tous cas, si le problème vient de ce que les deux (watch et iphone) ne peuvent fonctionner en même temps (au niveau des alertes), il me faudra aviser le développeur de l'application (car il ne sait pas).
Idem pour APPLE... Mon interlocuteur est totalement passé à côté.
Merci encore...


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2021)

Mais c'est normal comme comportement, quand l'apple watch est à ton poignet ton iPhone n'a pas a signaler. C'est la watch qui vibre.
Et le développeur n'y pourra rien, c'est le fonctionnement du système.
Pourquoi voudrais-tu que l'iPhone bip si la watch est à ton poignet?


----------



## jac.bu (14 Mars 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais c'est normal comme comportement, quand l'apple watch est à ton poignet ton iPhone n'a pas a signaler. C'est la watch qui vibre.
> Et le développeur n'y pourra rien, c'est le fonctionnement du système.
> Pourquoi voudrais-tu que l'iPhone bip si la watch est à ton poignet?


Mais non... à choisir entre les deux, je préfère que ce soit l'iphone qui sonne l'alerte. C'est bien pour cela que, hier soir, j'ai désactivé la watch. Or, je ne sais pas si ça va fonctionner. On verra, ce soir.


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2021)

jac.bu a dit:


> Mais non... à choisir entre les deux, je préfère que ce soit l'iphone qui sonne l'alerte. C'est bien pour cela que, hier soir, j'ai désactivé la watch. Or, je ne sais pas si ça va fonctionner. On verra, ce soir.


Mais pourquoi ça? L'intérêt de la watch c'est que justement comme elle est toujours sur toi, alors tu ne risques pas de rater une notification, alors que si ça sonne sur l'iPhone il y a risque de rater. Et l'objectif est aussi de rendre l'iPhone plus discret, comme ça personne ne sait que tu as reçu une notification.


----------



## jac.bu (14 Mars 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais pourquoi ça? L'intérêt de la watch c'est que justement comme elle est toujours sur toi, alors tu ne risques pas de rater une notification, alors que si ça sonne sur l'iPhone il y a risque de rater. Et l'objectif est aussi de rendre l'iPhone plus discret, comme ça personne ne sait que tu as reçu une notification.


Oui, ce n'est pas faux, ce que tu dis... toutefois, ce serait mieux que le choix soit laissé à l'usager.
Je reviens à mes moutons : en fin de matinée (11h) l'iPhone n'a pas sonné, alors que la watch est toujours déconnectée. Donc, je ne vois pas d'où cela peut provenir.
Je vais voir à 17h (prochaine alerte)... mais je doute. Je te tiens au courant !


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2021)

jac.bu a dit:


> Oui, ce n'est pas faux, ce que tu dis... toutefois, ce serait mieux que le choix soit laissé à l'usager.
> Je reviens à mes moutons : en fin de matinée (11h) l'iPhone n'a pas sonné, alors que la watch est toujours déconnectée. Donc, je ne vois pas d'où cela peut provenir.
> Je vais voir à 17h (prochaine alerte)... mais je doute. Je te tiens au courant !


Sinon la solution c'est de mettre des rappels via l'app rappel ou calendrier.


----------



## jac.bu (15 Mars 2021)

Je reviens, et j'apporte mes constatations.
Ce matin, à 7h30', montre déconnectée : j'ai reçu le message de rappel via l'iphone
A 10h et à 11h. toujours montre déconnectée : iphone muet. Aucun rappel.

Oui, j'ai doublé l'appli, par un rappel programmé via l'appli horloge de l'iPhone. Là, ça fonctionne, mais le service est succinct (seulement la sonnerie), alors que l'appli médicale est plus complète.
J'aurais, tout de même, aimé savoir pourquoi tantôt ça fonctionne, tantôt non.... Mystère.
La team "développeurs" y perd son latin.


----------



## fousfous (15 Mars 2021)

Ça a l'air de venir de l'application la quand même le problème.


----------



## jac.bu (16 Mars 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Ça a l'air de venir de l'application la quand même le problème.


Dernières nouvelles : aujourd'hui j'ai éloigné la watch de l'iPhone (je l'ai remisée dans une autre pièce de la maison). L'iPhone a sonné tous les rappels.
A 18h. je l'ai remise au poignet : l'iphone est devenu muet.
Donc, ton explication était la bonne.... Il y a incompatibilité dès que les deux sont rapprochés. La priorité est donnée à la watch, même si on l'a muselée (sonore et tactile). Grrrrrrr


----------



## fousfous (16 Mars 2021)

Bah oui comme je l'ai dis c'est le comportement normal. Mais je ne vois vraiment pas le problème, le principe de la watch c'est de sonner à la place de l'iPhone. Pourquoi tu voudrais que l'iPhone sonne mais pas la watch? Ça n'a pas de sens.


----------

